# Farmer's Field



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Folks, that's going to be the name of the new football stadium in LA. The group funding this project is interested in two NFL teams to play like the Jets/Giants.

With the lease up at the end of 2011 along with roof issues and the fact that the Wilfs have said numerous times, they will not renew the lease on the Metrodome, I'd be getting a little worried if I were a Viking fan. oke: oke: oke:


----------

